# Never hauled a horse on a 12 hour trip...what do I do?



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

In June (coming up quick) my friend and I are heading on a 12 hour trip with 4 horses and 2 kids (human ones LOL) and I am trying to figure out places to get the horses out. We will be heading from Evansville, IN towards Little Rock, Arkansas. Does anybody know if there are places that a person can get their horses out to stretch their legs? Like state fairgrounds, county fairgrounds and so on? Trying to plan (I'm a planner...LOL!) so I don't wind up 12 hours away with sore, lame horses and cranky kids. LOL...planning on the cranky kids but still....don't want lame, sore horses.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Every couple of years our fair board gets a phone call from someone passing through who would like to stay overnight with their horses. Map your route. You can contact the County courthouse or library to find out who is in charge of the fairgrounds you'd like to stop at. Do call in advance. There may be an event scheduled & grounds unavailable.

Having said all that...I believe I have seen links posted here occasionally to other resources similar. As to the 12 hour trip - I"ll let someone with experience lend their expertise.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

How long do you plan to make the trip? Most horses can make 10-12 hours without needing to get out and run around. Sometimes it is more of a hassle to get the horses out and re-loaded in a strange area, and would be better just to let them stay in the trailer, as long as they aren't crammed into a too-small trailer (which you wouldn't want anyway).

Keep hay in front of them, offer water when you stop for fuel, and give them a day to rest when you reach your destination. They should be fine.

I hauled a mare and foal, both loose in a stock trailer from WI to MT in about 2.5 days. They spent two nights in the trailer because they weren't my horses and the foal wasn't very halter broke and I didn't want to chance something happening if I were trying to re-load them by myself in a strange area.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

malinda said:


> How long do you plan to make the trip? Most horses can make 10-12 hours without needing to get out and run around. Sometimes it is more of a hassle to get the horses out and re-loaded in a strange area, and would be better just to let them stay in the trailer, as long as they aren't crammed into a too-small trailer (which you wouldn't want anyway).
> 
> Keep hay in front of them, offer water when you stop for fuel, and give them a day to rest when you reach your destination. They should be fine.
> 
> I hauled a mare and foal, both loose in a stock trailer from WI to MT in about 2.5 days. They spent two nights in the trailer because they weren't my horses and the foal wasn't very halter broke and I didn't want to chance something happening if I were trying to re-load them by myself in a strange area.


 Yes that is good advice.
I also have hauled a horse long distance. From AZ to IA. and 2 days to do that 12 hrs each day.
And when stopped for fuel, made sure to give water and make sure hay was still within reach lol.
No problem 10 to 12 hours is about it though even "Coast to Coast" haulers don't go much over that.
When in AZ. I worked part time at a boarding stable. We were one of those "stops" for a coast to coast hauler~! 
They would call ahead and we then would make sure we had the correct number of stalls ready for them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

malinda said:


> How long do you plan to make the trip? Most horses can make 10-12 hours without needing to get out and run around. Sometimes it is more of a hassle to get the horses out and re-loaded in a strange area, and would be better just to let them stay in the trailer, as long as they aren't crammed into a too-small trailer (which you wouldn't want anyway).
> 
> Keep hay in front of them, offer water when you stop for fuel, and give them a day to rest when you reach your destination. They should be fine.
> 
> I hauled a mare and foal, both loose in a stock trailer from WI to MT in about 2.5 days. They spent two nights in the trailer because they weren't my horses and the foal wasn't very halter broke and I didn't want to chance something happening if I were trying to re-load them by myself in a strange area.


I agree. I've hauled cross country several times and I keep the horses on the trailer for long days and find stopovers and unload only at night. I've also kept them on the trailer over night. When a horse is being trailered, they are constantly flexing muscles and keeping balanced so they aren't as inactive as you might think.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

We've hauled more then afew times from Texas to the northeast..

We go straight thru, Id never chance letting the horses out in the strange place unless I decided to stop at a horsey motel for the night..to many issues, IMO, regarding if the horse gets loose in the strange area or decides he doesnt want to load.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

It's hard work, balancing, standing up during a long trailer ride. Rather than needing to get out and stretch their legs, they actually just need the trailer to stand still for a while. Rather than exercise, they need a rest!

My horses don't pee till the vehicle has come to a complete stop. Then... watch out! Many a gas station has received the gift of pee from my team of Percheron mares.

Bystander: Your truck is leaking!
Me (distracted): Oh, that's just pee.
Bystander: Your septic tank is leaking???
Me: What? Oh! No, I'm hauling horses!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I used to haul horses professionally in a slant load trailer (with access doors for feed and water). We never unloaded them, but yes, they do need stops to rest in the trailer.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

How often do you stop and allow the horses to rest in the trailer? For something like a cross country haul.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Ditto on the fairgrounds. The fee is usually minimal.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

We will be traveling with 4 horses in a 4 horse stock trailer and so loaded head to tail. Can't say I want to unload and reload any of them but I don't know how to get water and buckets inside without doing that. So how often do I stop and for how long? 

Thanks for all the help all. Really looking forward to the trip but am nervous about hauling that long period let alone with 4 horses and 2 kids LOL!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

With the current Rhino situation, I would absolutely not be unloading my horses at any rodeo ground, stock yards or any other place that sees a lot of horse traffic.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

wr said:


> With the current Rhino situation, I would absolutely not be unloading my horses at any rodeo ground, stock yards or any other place that sees a lot of horse traffic.


Excellent point about the EHV.

As for getting water to the horses - doesn't your trailer have an escape door for both the front and back section? Mine does, and I've not seen many that don't. The horses shouldn't be so crammed in there that a person with a bucket can't fit inside to offer some water when you're stopped.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

When you stop for gas, you're giving your mounts a break from the motion without removing them.

The fast food places have huge parking lots for the 18 wheelers, so that's where I've stopped to eat and let the equine out. I tie them to my truck with a 30 foot rope so they can move around while I eat sitting near them.

It would sure be safer if you could postpone your trip until this EHV-1 thing is over.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't guess I know about the Rhino /EHV-1 thing??? Will the vaccines not take care of it??? Great, add another thing to my list of worries!! LOL! 
There is an escape door in the front half but not the back half. So I guess I could get in there. And Rogo....good idea on the stations and such. Kids will need to get out and stretch anyhow and so a place like that would be good. LOL!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's been discussed a couple times and you might want to do a bit of reading because it can be quite serious and if I'm not mistaken, there isn't a vaccine that takes care of it. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=398174 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=397029


----------



## olsonla (Dec 5, 2005)

We have hauled many miles, and would never chance a loose horse- they stay in the trailer until we reach our destination. The others are correct, they mainly just need a rest from so much movement in the trailer. We just took our time, to give them a rest, at gas fill ups/ potty breaks. Ours would never eat hay while moving but nibbled a little when stopped- we have never had one drink strange water. 
Just make sure they have time to rest and recoop when you get to your destination. 

Lori V
West Cent WI


----------

